# Roughly Used Canon 7D in USD 820 ~ Is it worth Spending ?



## littlebeenbeen (May 7, 2012)

Hey Guys, please guide me as im so much confused that shd i go for above option or not.. The camera is in working condition, but very roughly used, body condition is 4.5-5.0/10 i guess.. Price offer is 820 USD as the seller needs the money.. My range of spending is under 800 USD in wich i was planning to buy Canon 550D with kit lense + 50mm 1.8 or Canon 600D with kity lense or i had the option in mind for slightly used D90 body only as i already have Nikkor. 

So please tell me is it worth spending ??


----------



## Sherm (May 8, 2012)

I am seeing "mint" used with less that 10,000 shutter count going for 1100-1350. 

I guess it comes down to how bad you want it and how realistic it is to save up for one in better condition. 

Personally - I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Designer (May 8, 2012)

When you say the body is in only 4.5 condition, are you speaking of only cosmetic flaws?  I think you should be very wary of this camera because unless you have some assurance that it is mechanically and electronically perfect, don't buy it.  I don't see how the delecate mechanicals and electronics would still be perfect if the body has been abused.


----------



## littlebeenbeen (May 8, 2012)

ThnXx Sherm and Designer, for the healthy feedback, your words really helped me alot.. 

And more to above, the camera has more than 50k shutter counts.. Sherm Ur point so valid !!


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 8, 2012)

I just bought a new 7D for my wife, that was a retail box kit, with the (junk) kit lens removed for $1200. I wouldnt think that would be any too cheap, especially if you dont know for sure just how rough it was treated and if there could be damage beyond cosmetic.


----------



## Phil_G (May 8, 2012)

I'd pass on this one.


----------

